# Opinions of grow tents



## Tim and Maximus (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi, new here, and a new tegu owner. Right now, Maximus is just a baby, but looking forward, I would like opinions from those that use grow tents for enclosures. Pros/cons, durability and so on. Although I can certainly build a melamine cage, I am housing him down in the basement, so I thought a grow tent might be an easier option.
Thanks! , and I appreciate your input!


----------



## Zyn (Oct 25, 2018)

I think it would get shredded


----------



## Tim and Maximus (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks Zyn, I'll certainly keep that in mind as a con.


----------

